# WARNER ROBINS-GA-FEMALE-8-03164-MAGESTIC!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 8-03164 


I am a black and tan majestic female adult. I'm available now!.

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280.

ADOPTION FEE:$89-MALES/$94-FEMALES (includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.
HOURS:M-F, 10-4
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11957930


Warner Robins Animal Control 
Warner Robins, GA 
478-929-7280


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy cow! Stunning!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty, pretty girl!







And look at those humble ears in the second picture!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

I am in love


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So am I


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is there a contact at this shelter?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh sweet girl. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you need gagsd pup1?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, she is fairly close, and I (possibly) have room for a foster. A lot depends on her.
The organization locally I have worked for is great, but does not have the funds for "special cases" like HW positive dogs. If there was something like HWs or mange, they probably would not sponsor her.
Or I could pull/hold for another rescue if interested. But only if that rescue is definitely set to take her.
It would be nice to know what her temperament is like first though. I do have 3 other dogs living in the house as well as a 6 year old daughter (and husband and 18 yearold son).


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Established rescues always have the option of doing fund-raising for specific dogs with specific issues, and this can work very well - putting a face on a particular problem. So it's not absolutely necessary to have money in the bank against medical bills - the rescue could put together fund-raisers with a target in mind. 

In addition, dogs with HW sometimes need to stabilise prior to treatment, so that gives you some lead time to raise the funds you need.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am not involved in the finance/money side of our local rescue at all.... my understanding is they don't take in dogs with known expensive medical issues. 
My guess would be they end up with enough surprise medical bills on what appeared to be healthy pets.
In this area, so very many dogs are HW positive and the cats are FELV/FIV positive, that they would go bankrupt quickly if they tried to treat them all.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Listing removed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope she was adopted.


----------

